# Partner is concerned rear-facing carseat is uncomfortable for 18mo



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

My partner has commented frequently that it looks very uncomfortable for our 18mo son to be rear-facing in his car seat (a Marathon) because he can't stretch out his legs. I can't believe that although I've sent him some articles about how much safer it is for him to be rear-facing, that he still seems doubtful. I suspect (though I don't know for sure) that he wants to turn the seat around for comfort's sake.

I don't think he seems all that uncomfortable, but of course there's no way to know what he thinks of it yet. However, I do think safety should come before comfort in this case.

Does anyone have any compelling links or information they could share for me to pass on? I'd like for both of us to be on board about this. If I have to, I'll make it non-negotiable (because really, it is [to me]), but I would like it so much more if we agreed.

Thanks.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't have any kind of articles or anything to forward to you, but I do have one question...Does he seem uncomfortable? Toddlers are great at informing you when they are out of their comfort zone. That might be all you need.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Dd was never uncomfortable rf in her blvd in a civic. She was there until 3.5 and plenty verbal.

Many kids actually complain when turned ff b/c their feet dangle and fall asleep.

-Angela


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Is he fussing or crying? Even if he isn't verbal yet, he should be able to let you know he's uncomfortable by his demeanor.

If the literature doesn't convince him, can you remind him that what is uncomfortable to a baby is very different from what is uncomfortable to us. I remember as a kid having my legs dangling without reaching the floor was super annoying, bordering on painful during long car rides, but sitting crosslegged was still fine. Babies are so flexible that they can be very comfortable with bent legs for hours.


----------



## soxthecatrules (Oct 20, 2008)

FWIW....we took a really long roadtrip earlier this summer. DS is 2.5 and sits in a Nautilus. 1/2 the time or more when I looked back he was sitting cross-legged. I suspect he would have been equally content in a RF seat.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

This is one of many rear facing myths. It's extremely rare to have any child complain about legs being bent or crunched. At 18 months leg space can't be very tight unless baby is huge.

Click below to see a 5 year old rear facing in a Britax Multi Tech. She's 48 inches tall and has an 18 inch torso. This seat allow rear facing to 55 lbs, has a very high seat shell but still fit smaller cars.

Rear Facing Car Seat #1
Rear Facing Car Seat #2
Rear Facing Car Seat #3


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

Being in a neck brace for months would be much more uncomfortable for an 18 mo. That is way too soon for FF. Their head is still so very large.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

You might also want to show the video from Jim, Joels grandpa who I have gotten to know. Joel was forward facing at 18 months because his parents thouygth it was safe. He was in a collision at moderate speed and broke his neck. Jim got really pissed off at the 12/20 recommendation in US and is on a crusade to inform other parents about the importance of rear facing.

He's now riding safely rear facing in a Swedish Britax Multi Tech I supplied him with. This is a normal seat which will keep Joel rear facing to age 5 or so. Needless to say, he can't be in another collision forward facing due to his neck injury which thankfully has gotten much better.

Rear facing at 18 months is 500% safer than forward facing. That's a huge difference which daily makes a difference between life and death, or paralysis, for many kids.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

My DD will be 2 this month and she's huge. Taller than most 3 year olds we know, wearing 3T pants, although they look like capris on her and 4T tops. She's perfectly happy rear facing.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

Isn't there a thread somewhere filled with photos of rear-facing kids of all ages? I think that would be good to show him. (Maybe that thread was on carsafety.org.)

Also, this article quotes a doctor talking about the rear-facing leg (non)issue.
http://baby411.typepad.com/babybarga...til-age-2.html


----------

